# Midmark trencher Engine ID help???



## Johndirt82 (Dec 18, 2010)

Good afternoon gents, I recently got a midmark 321 4x4 trencher for beyond cheap , runs descent but the engine has no Id tag on it anymore. Just curious if anyone out there know what came on those. Its a 4cyl air cooled motor. Any thing would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cj06 (Apr 17, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> Good afternoon gents, I recently got a midmark 321 4x4 trencher for beyond cheap , runs descent but the engine has no Id tag on it anymore. Just curious if anyone out there know what came on those. Its a 4cyl air cooled motor. Any thing would be greatly appreciated


 
I KNOW THIS IS A OLD POST , BUT IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED IN KNOWING THE 4 CYL AIR COOLED ENGINE WOULD BE A WISCONSIN VH4D I BELIEVE !:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Johndirt82 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah Thats exactly what it was. Kinda pricey to rebuild. SO I made a small block chevy fit instead. Doesn't stall under load anymore mysteriously. thanks for the post .


----------



## cj06 (Apr 17, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> Yeah Thats exactly what it was. Kinda pricey to rebuild. SO I made a small block chevy fit instead. Doesn't stall under load anymore mysteriously. thanks for the post .


 

that sounds cool , could you put up some pictures and details of that project ? thanks ! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Johndirt82 (Apr 17, 2011)

Theres a couple vids on youtube of it. Search my name Johndirt82. You will see. Its not 100% yet because im currently deployed for a short trip. Still active duty Navy. Details, well I just reused the same hydraulic pump that was in it and machined a stub shaft that bolted over achevy 350 flywheel and then made motor mounts for it. I really just wanted a mini dozer and I use the chain drive as a winch. It will pull my dodge diesel up my driveway. Good enough to use as a haulback for slinging logs. works great.


----------

